# 10 weeks pregnant and brown spotting every two weeks



## tinaraff (May 30, 2008)

Hello I wonder if you could advise me.

I am now 10 weeks and 4 days pregnant but worried as seem to be having brown discharge every two weeks and if I rest it stops. It started at 6 weeks very light and lasted 3 days, then at 8 weeks I had dark red blood when I wiped that went back to dark brown and lasted 4 days and Thursday had pink spotting that went dark brown and has now stopped after 2 days but now watery and cream discharge. We had a scan at 6 weeks that showed a heart beat and we paid for a scan at 8 and 10 weeks which showed that everything was good and on all the scans no bleeding evident around the embryo. I am worried what could be causing this spotting. I am too tired to make love with my DH so this hasn't been the start of the discharge. I am 40 and previously had low progesterone levels could this be the cause.

Also are scans dangerous to the baby. I thought they were safe but when I phoned the Early Pregnancy Unit yesterday she said I wouldn't be able to have another scan as it is too dangerous to expose the baby to too much radiation. I thought it was all sound waves and know other friends who have had troubled pregnancies to have frequent scans. This is adding to my stress at the moment, thinking that i may have hurt our baby by needing reassurance.

Thank you for spending time to read this.
Happy New Year

Tina


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

sometimes you can get this on a regular basis and never find any real cause for it. if it starts to get bright red, you need to ring your gp again though.  With regards to the scan, the answer is that there has simply not been enough studies done to say if freqquent scanning in early pregnancy is completely safe or what effects it may have. The short fortnightly ones that you have been having should not pose any problems, and you are right in that it is ultra sound waves and not radiation that show the image.

All the best,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## tinaraff (May 30, 2008)

Thank you for your quick reply and setting my mind at rest. 
Tina


----------

